# Why i hate my dogs



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

These pic's will sum up exactly why I dislike my dogs :lol:
Before owning dogs








While owning dogs :eek6:

























When we have some spare cash it'll all be slabbed but this is only the front of the house the back is nearly as bad :cryin:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Thats terrible, look what those nasty chickens have done to your garden, where are your angelic dogs going to play now? Awww bless in the second photo you can see where that little angel is trying is trying to fill in what is obviously a big chicken hole


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

I can relate to this
The Bomb Site!








The Reconstruction (dog Run)







Our Garden Now


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah filling the hole in thats what she was doing....................not


----------



## sarah1984 (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeah our garden is similar, all the plants had to be cut down and we have holes appearing all over the place! But we still love em!


----------



## Pets Paws (Dec 6, 2008)

I used to have an acre of ground around the house I lived in with a 10ft Deer fence and the dogs still managed to churn up the lovely green grass that used to take a couple of hrs to cut, Ffione our Collie at the time had grooved a nice muddy circle around the house


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

00h jem i kow how you feel....:sneaky2:..it allways the grass under my washing line that was that..and when i dropped my washing....:001_unsure: drove me nuts...i know have it all that part slabbed now and a new dog run for collie...


ps red nice garden...


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

lol snap looks like mine after merlins been out, also though pots dug out all over the place


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Little hooligans!  :nono: lol


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

wow, a garden like mine..... and i only had her a couple of months, but never mind, she having fun... my old dog never made such a mess in garden, only once i caught her burying her yorkshire pudding in one of my pots....lol


----------



## rach1980 (May 1, 2008)

know the feeling. our garden up until a few months back was full of grass, now its just a mud pit. as soon as we have spare cash we too are gonna slab it over


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

What a lovely bit of landscaping, they must be very proud of all their hard work.:001_smile::001_smile:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Thats terrible, look what those nasty chickens have done to your garden, where are your angelic dogs going to play now? Awww bless in the second photo you can see where that little angel is trying is trying to fill in what is obviously a big chicken hole


I agree those mean chickens


----------



## jenifer55 (Jan 18, 2009)

Well if you have some advantage of having dog than these are the disadvantage as well. But I think you should build a different playground for them and will have to teach them how to do the work at there.


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

That's total chaos.... lol


----------



## Lhasalover (Jan 15, 2009)

Your garden looked just like mine did last year, I have had it done up now. Having 5 dogs running all that mud indoors drove me mad. I have only had the bottom done and the rest will be finished this summer with anyluck.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

haha Jem, i use to have a garden just like that til we buried it in 10 ton of gravel!


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh so glad mines NOT the only one. We ave a 60ft by 30 ft back garden in the summer its full of grass and the odd hole. in the winter its a big slush pit of mud with a little grass and LOADS of holes (under the slide is a good hole)

Both dogs run round it like a race track but i love watching them have so much fun its nice!


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

My old dog once buried a pizza in the flower bed and then went back weeks later and moved it to under my partners pillow. He was not amused but i was in stiches.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

mine is a big mud slide!! was ok with one dog, with 2 it's a mare!!!I might invest in some of that fake grass!!!


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

get the garden ready first thats what i did no digging garden part with plants etc fenced off the rest is concrete no muddy paws in our house been there had all the mud indoors never again


----------

